# Assignment 22: Post Processing



## Nikon Fan (Sep 19, 2005)

I thought this would be a fun and entertaining assignment, for those that have PS or other editing programs take a picture of whatever you'd like, then do various post processes on it...convert to black and white, maybe try "fake" IR, solarize, whatever you feel...then post your original and your different processes here. For you film freaks, do the same in the darkroom, whatever weird processes you do in there  Then post your results here  

As always a new assignment will be posted next week, but continue to post your pics in this thread whenever you get them done. You can submit as many shots as you'd like...And of course have a load of fun


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow! This one's really open to interpretation isn't it! 


Just got a couple of films back from processing so I'll pick something unusual for it! :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 20, 2005)

OK, so this is (almost) the original (slightly cropped):







And here are some of the things I tried:






I darkened it and pushed up the contrasts, then changed the colour temperature to "icy cold" () and put a soft glow over all of it.
Right. Next.






This time I absolutely oversharpened it (which gives it this colour pencil look) and then totally oversaturated it, as well (all goes in the direction of a colour pencil drawing). Then I added "adaptive luminosity" (does that mean anything to you?). Ta-daaa. OK, next.






Solarized. (Have I not increased contrast? I sure have, I definitely think I have).
Right. Simple thing now:






Plain, unaltered conversion into black+white, which I have altered then, as you can see here:






I "played" with levels and contrasts.

I so love to sometimes "send my photos through all kind of tests" that I might come up with a lot more for this assignment. Yay. A platform for my "digital play" at last . (Don't dare to call it "art", for it really is just playing around).


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 20, 2005)

I like your 3rd "altered" image LaFoto!  It looks almost like Neon lights!:thumbup:


----------



## JEFFB (Sep 20, 2005)

Orig (well a crop from the orig)
http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/Alone%20in%20%20a%20crowd%20orig.jpg

filtered and sharpened
http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/Filtered%20smoothed%20%26%20Sharpened%20more.jpg

Selective
http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/If%20rust%20was%20a%20different%20color.jpg

Inverted
http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/Inverted.jpg

Patchwork filter
http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/Patchwork.jpg

Selective and a color change
http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/The%20Shindler%20effect.jpg


----------



## CrazyAva (Sep 21, 2005)

I love this one, I am always messing with my photos.  Must go take a picture.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 24, 2005)

Some more:

This is the original photo:






And here is my collage of changes I did to it:






In the end, my programme only offers me so and so many choices and after that... I can't do more. For an assignment such as this one (and for the fun of it), I like to push the possibilities to their max, like maximum temperature heat or minimum temperature heat, or maximum contrast or maximum colour intensity ... and then there are the special effects: soft glow, solarisation, sepia and antique. That is all....

And two more collages, the first photo always being the original:











Ah, and I am just finding this here, which I did a while ago, but now I am thinking that this assignment could be a good platform for it to be displayed:






Ah, now I know why I never displayed these last ones: my frame did not come out in the way I had hoped :blushing: And sorry, when I so spontaneously decided to upload these last ones, too, I never bothered to resize them, assuming that Photobucket would do so for me, and for some obscure reason they don't..... :scratch:


----------



## Meysha (Sep 24, 2005)

oh poor lafoto... the photobucket gods just don't like you do they. :-( hehe.

It's been really cool looking at peoples post processing and has given me more ideas to be a bit more wilder. Most of my post processing isn't that extreme - and mainly just touches up the photo and doesn't make it look completely different.

But I decided to have a bit of fun this time.
If you've stepped over to the Software Help section recently you would've seen me have a bit of trouble with this photo - but yay I fixed my PS.
Here's the photo I started off with. It's my mum and puppy, sooty, sitting on the lounge room couch watching tv. I did all the normal rotate & crop and a little levels adjustment on this.






Then I copied mum and sooty onto another layer and flipped them horizontally so there were now two of them and used a layer mask to let the other one show through. Now if you go and compare the eyes in each of these photos you'll notice they're been changed. ohhh waaa. Yeah I copied them from the other mum/sooty and flipped them and pasted them into another layer. Used yet again some more masks to cancel certain bits out.  I reckon it's really cool how sooty's head looks bigger on the left - when in fact it's exactly the same. strange!






The for this next one: I added a few channel mixer layers set it to monochrome, using masks to get different B&W looks in different areas. I had a bit of trouble with the strong highlights on the pyjama pants. Finally got the look I wanted. Then went mode -> greyscale. Then selected duotone. Pantone 8583C and lowered the midtones a little, and brought out some more colour in the bright highlights so they weren't so strong.






Hope you like it! :hug::


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 24, 2005)

Meysha... I am so humbled by this, I am flat on the floor! :blushing:
I could not even THINK of doing anything similar... Wow, wow and a thousand times wow.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 26, 2005)

This is an image from a process I'm still learning!  It was taken with a Sony TR718E Camcorder and comprises 4763 frames, aligned and stacked the sharpened a little (equivelent to a single 476 second exposure).  The end result isn't particularly amazing yet as I'm still learning how to use the software and the whole process from start to finish took about 26 hours.


----------



## JEFFB (Sep 26, 2005)

Some of:





+ 

Some of:





=

All of:





Select, cut, copy, paste.
The toad went through a little resizing rotating as well as some changes to contrast, and hue so he fit with the rest of the picture.
Some burn, to shade under the toad. (and some dodge to undo some burn) 
And thats what I came up with.


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice work JeffB


----------



## Meysha (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG Jeff! That toad photo is so amazing!! Is it photoshopped itself? It looks massive! but so real against that wall.

Your PS'd version is great as well!


----------



## Pastapuck (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow - very neat.


----------



## JEFFB (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys. PS is a very fun piece of software indeed. And I have to say Meysha, your work inspired me, so thanks. The frog is a little out of scale tho. But the one on the wall, is real, well, the frog isn't but you know what I mean. Its at the museum of natural history here in Halifax, I noticed it while I was walking around the city the other day.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 27, 2005)

Ahhh ok so you mean the big froggy is a huge statue of a frog? Very cool.


----------



## jadin (Sep 30, 2005)

Awesome photoshoping on the frog. Lighting is perfect!


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm at work, so I don't have the original right now.  I'll post it later.  This is one I did recently that I don't think I shared.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 30, 2005)

Late I know! I never was on time with assignments anyway!  

Thanks to Tesco's Photo processing for producing green images & making more work for me!:er:  

*Subject "North American Nebula" (NGC 7000)*


Step 1 - The original scan 2332 X 3538 pixels @ 600 DPI (24MB File)






Step 2 - Apply uneven field gradient to even out image brightness






Step 3 - Apply colour gradient to even out colour






Step 4 - Adjust levels and set new black level






Step 5 - Adjust curves in Nebulosity region to bring out nebula






Step 6 - First crop, Saved as reference image






Step 7 - Second crop, saved as subject "North American Nebula"






Step 8 - Apply Minimum filter and blur to reduce star bloating






Step 9 - De-speckle and sharpen to give final image


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

